# Mentire sapendo di mentina



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

Perché ci contiamo tante palle??
perché non siamo in grado di dare il giusto nome alle cose e prenderci le nostre responsabilità? è nella natura umana  o cosa??
A me fa così incazzare questo atteggiamento. Da un bambino l'accetto ma da adulti no. Se non si è onesti con sé stessi coma mai lo si potrà essere con gli altri? Di cosa abbiamo paura?? Tanto tutti possiamo fregare tranne noi stessi, quindi che senso ha? Non si eviterebbero tanti casini se usassimo la sincerità sempre e comunque? Visto e considerato che tanto la verità alla fine vien sempre fuori e ferisce sempre ,non sarebbe più giusto, onesto, chiamare le cose col loro nome? Non parlo solo di tradimento ma in generale.
Sembra che dire palle su tutto sia diventato lo sport nazionale.
Anche in cose stupide, senza senso. A me questo disturba moltissimo.


----------



## tatitati (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Perché ci contiamo tante palle??
> perché non siamo in grado di dare il giusto nome alle cose e prenderci le nostre responsabilità? è nella natura umana o cosa??
> A me fa così incazzare questo atteggiamento. Da un bambino l'accetto ma da adulti no. Se non si è onesti con sé stessi coma mai lo si potrà essere con gli altri? Di cosa abbiamo paura?? Tanto tutti possiamo fregare tranne noi stessi, quindi che senso ha? Non si eviterebbero tanti casini se usassimo la sincerità sempre e comunque? Visto e considerato che tanto la verità alla fine vien sempre fuori e ferisce sempre ,non sarebbe più giusto, onesto, chiamare le cose col loro nome? Non parlo solo di tradimento ma in generale.
> Sembra che dire palle su tutto sia diventato lo sport nazionale.
> Anche in cose stupide, senza senso. A me questo disturba moltissimo.


 
io ho paura delle mentine


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

Per me la sincerita' non e' sempre e comunque... anche perche' il 90% degli esseri umani non e' pronto a _ricevere_ questa sincerita'...

Comunque non capisco a che _palle_ ti riferisci...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la sincerita' non e' sempre e comunque... anche perche' il 90% degli esseri umani non e' pronto a _ricevere_ questa sincerita'...
> 
> Comunque non capisco a che _palle_ ti riferisci...


in generale. Nello specifico mi riferivo a certi thread in confessionale.
Ma era solo lo spunto.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Perché ci contiamo tante palle??
> perché non siamo in grado di dare il giusto nome alle cose e prenderci le nostre responsabilità? è nella natura umana o cosa??
> A me fa così incazzare questo atteggiamento. Da un bambino l'accetto ma da adulti no. Se non si è onesti con sé stessi coma mai lo si potrà essere con gli altri? Di cosa abbiamo paura?? Tanto tutti possiamo fregare tranne noi stessi, quindi che senso ha? Non si eviterebbero tanti casini se usassimo la sincerità sempre e comunque? Visto e considerato che tanto *la verità alla fine vien sempre fuori* e ferisce sempre ,non sarebbe più giusto, onesto, chiamare le cose col loro nome? Non parlo solo di tradimento ma in generale.
> Sembra che dire palle su tutto sia diventato lo sport nazionale.
> Anche in cose stupide, senza senso. A me questo disturba moltissimo.


Raccontiamo palle agli altri, perchè prima di tutto le raccontiamo a noi stessi.
La verità ferisce... perchè è amorale.
Ha ragione lettrice... il 90% (almeno) degli esseri umani non vuole la verità.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Raccontiamo palle agli altri, perchè prima di tutto le raccontiamo a noi stessi.
> La verità ferisce... perchè è amorale.
> Ha ragione lettrice... il 90% (almeno) degli esseri umani non vuole la verità.


perchè siamo ipocriti 
(siete...)


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La verità ferisce... perchè è amorale.
> .


che cosa vuol dire?? amorale per chi?


----------



## Old Angel (21 Luglio 2008)

Personalmente, preferisco essere ferito...e mai avere peli sulla lingua.


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè siamo ipocriti
> (siete...)


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2008)

Perchè in genere la verità è scomoda e fa male.
Una bugia vestita di romanticismo e frescacce, è molto molto più rassicurante.

Quasi tutti ad una brutta verità preferiamo una bella bugia.
Bisogna essere adulti e maturi per capire che è meglio non raccontare e raccontarsi frottole. 
Chi racconta la verità, la racconta poi la propria verità...tipo "Amo due persone allo steesa maniera."
"Non lascio mio marito per il bene dei figli."
"Tradisco mia moglie ma in realtà la amo."


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè in genere la verità è scomoda e fa male.
> Una bugia vestita di romanticismo e frescacce, è molto molto più rassicurante.
> 
> * Quasi tutti ad una brutta verità preferiamo una bella bugia.*
> ...


diciamo fino ai 18 anni??

suonano false solo a leggerle..


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che cosa vuol dire?? amorale per chi?


...è una sua qualità. La verità non riconosce nessuna morale. Per questo fa paura.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Perché ci contiamo tante palle??
> perché non siamo in grado di dare il giusto nome alle cose e prenderci le nostre responsabilità? è nella natura umana o cosa??
> A me fa così incazzare questo atteggiamento. Da un bambino l'accetto ma da adulti no. Se non si è onesti con sé stessi coma mai lo si potrà essere con gli altri? Di cosa abbiamo paura?? Tanto tutti possiamo fregare tranne noi stessi, quindi che senso ha? Non si eviterebbero tanti casini se usassimo la sincerità sempre e comunque? Visto e considerato che tanto la verità alla fine vien sempre fuori e ferisce sempre ,non sarebbe più giusto, onesto, chiamare le cose col loro nome? Non parlo solo di tradimento ma in generale.
> Sembra che dire palle su tutto sia diventato lo sport nazionale.
> Anche in cose stupide, senza senso. A me questo disturba moltissimo.


...vedi, cara Asu, se fai notare queste cose a certe persone, ti dicono che, sia i cattivi che i buoni, un domani faranno tutti la stessa fine: finiremo tutti "sotto terra"...
E visto che la cattiveria (intesa come cattiveria in generale...anche solo la cattiveria di un disonesto che mente e tradisce) la vince quasi sempre sulla bontà, chi ce lo fa fare d'essere buoni? Forse, l'unica cosa che potrebbe intervenire è la coscienza...c'è chi la vuole avere pulita e chi, invece, se ne sbatte.
Air


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè siamo ipocriti
> (siete...)


...no, siamo deboli. E' diverso. Preferiamo ingannare, prima di tutto noi stessi.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2008)

se raccontarsela fino ad un certo punto è fisiologico, farsela raccontare è decisamente più grave.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè in genere la verità è scomoda e fa male.
> Una bugia vestita di romanticismo e frescacce, è molto molto più rassicurante.
> 
> *Quasi tutti ad una brutta verità preferiamo una bella bugia.*
> ...


Vero.


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

insomma...ma quali sono queste verità di cui abbiamo tanta paura?
se ho una malattia grave, sarà pure meglio che me lo dicano chiaro.
se il mio uomo non mi ama più sarà meglio saperlo prima.
se non vado bene per un certo tipo di professione perchè illudermi e farmi perdere tempo?
è molto più faticosa la bugia che la verità, e a mio modo di vedere le cose, anche molto più amorale della verità.
è che siamo diventati tutti dei cagasotto


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *diciamo fino ai 18 anni??*
> 
> suonano false solo a leggerle..


Errore. E' dai 18 in poi che si inizia con le cazzate...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Errore. E' dai 18 in poi che si inizia con le cazzate...


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...no, siamo deboli. E' diverso. Preferiamo ingannare, prima di tutto noi stessi.


Sono d'accordo. E' debolezza.
Chi vive di fandonie, alla fine paga tutto a prezzo maggiorato.
Dire la verità a sè stessi e agli altri, affrontarne le conseguenze ha un prezzo, alto in genere. Ma pagato quello, il conto è saldato.
Campare di cavolate è come accendere un mutuo inestinguibile a tasso variabile. Non si smette mai di pagare, e soprattutto si paga a tasso crescente il silenzio della propria coscienza.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> insomma...ma quali sono queste verità di cui abbiamo tanta paura?
> se ho una malattia grave, sarà pure meglio che me lo dicano chiaro.
> se il mio uomo non mi ama più sarà meglio saperlo prima.
> se non vado bene per un certo tipo di professione perchè illudermi e farmi perdere tempo?
> ...

















credo di amarti..


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> insomma...ma quali sono queste verità di cui abbiamo tanta paura?
> se ho una malattia grave, sarà pure meglio che me lo dicano chiaro.
> se il mio uomo non mi ama più sarà meglio saperlo prima.
> se non vado bene per un certo tipo di professione perchè illudermi e farmi perdere tempo?
> ...


Ma quando mai... la bugia è confortevole (e falsa per definizione), come tutte le morali.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> insomma...ma quali sono queste verità di cui abbiamo tanta paura?
> se ho una malattia grave, sarà pure meglio che me lo dicano chiaro.
> se il mio uomo non mi ama più sarà meglio saperlo prima.
> se non vado bene per un certo tipo di professione perchè illudermi e farmi perdere tempo?
> ...



Io credo sia un po'piu' complesso... anche tu a modo tuo con molta probabilita' te la racconti... cambia solo la modalita'


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Errore. E' dai 18 in poi che si inizia con le cazzate...


Verissimo.


----------



## tatitati (21 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Personalmente, preferisco essere ferito...e mai avere peli sulla lingua.


ti depili anche lì?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. E' debolezza.
> Chi vive di fandonie, alla fine paga tutto a prezzo maggiorato.
> Dire la verità a sè stessi e agli altri, affrontarne le conseguenze ha un prezzo, alto in genere. Ma pagato quello, il conto è saldato.
> *Campare di cavolate è come accendere un mutuo inestinguibile a tasso variabile*. Non si smette mai di pagare, e soprattutto si paga a tasso crescente il silenzio della propria coscienza.


Bella metafora!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

per me è molto più complicato inventarsi palle e storie.
Mi dimentico sempre cos'ho detto a chi e come e mi frego.
Non ci stiamo capendo però. 
Chi fra voi preferisce sentirsi una bugia sapendo che è tale?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me è molto più complicato inventarsi palle e storie.
> Mi dimentico sempre cos'ho detto a chi e come e mi frego.
> Non ci stiamo capendo però.
> Chi fra voi preferisce sentirsi una bugia sapendo che è tale?


Le palle ce le raccontiamo a noi stessi... e sono bugie talmente "vere", che poi gli altri non possono prenderle che per verità.
Quelle bugie di cui alla fine parli tu sono cazzatine, al confronto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me è molto più complicato inventarsi palle e storie.
> Mi dimentico sempre cos'ho detto a chi e come e mi frego.
> Non ci stiamo capendo però.
> Chi fra voi preferisce sentirsi una bugia sapendo che è tale?


magari preferisco il silenzio.a volte si può evitare di mentire e nello stesso tempo la verità scomoda (soprattutto se dirla non cambia lo stato delle cose)


----------



## Old Angel (21 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ti depili anche lì?


Naaa non tengo peli sulla lingua


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari preferisco il silenzio.a volte si può evitare di mentire e nello stesso tempo la verità scomoda (soprattutto se dirla non cambia lo stato delle cose)


ci sono un sacco di occasioni dove non puoi stare in silenzio.
ma è davvero così difficile essere sinceri?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le palle ce le raccontiamo a noi stessi... e sono bugie talmente "vere", che poi gli altri non possono prenderle che per verità.
> Quelle bugie di cui alla fine parli tu sono cazzatine, al confronto.



E' qui che non sono d'accordo. Le palle agli altri sono una cosa ,a sé stessi un'altra.  Insomma io ,per come sono fatta, se me la conto mi sgamo in due secondi. Posso condirmela su, abbellirla, mettere la cornicetta d'oro ma sotto sotto so benissimo che è una palla. E credo sia così per chiunque.
Sono una personcina molto ottimista


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sono un sacco di occasioni dove non puoi stare in silenzio.
> ma è davvero così difficile essere sinceri?


a volte mi è difficile non esserlo.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> E' qui che non sono d'accordo. Le palle agli altri sono una cosa ,a sé stessi un'altra.  Insomma io ,per come sono fatta, se me la conto mi sgamo in due secondi. Posso condirmela su, abbellirla, mettere la cornicetta d'oro ma sotto sotto so benissimo che è una palla. E credo sia così per chiunque.
> Sono una personcina molto ottimista



Infatti sei molto ottimista, tu parli di raccontarsi cazzatine... la cruda verita'  su te stessa il tuo cervello la rimuove...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> E' qui che non sono d'accordo. Le palle agli altri sono una cosa ,a sé stessi un'altra. *Insomma io ,per come sono fatta, se me la conto mi sgamo in due secondi*. Posso condirmela su, abbellirla, mettere la cornicetta d'oro ma sotto sotto so benissimo che è una palla. E credo sia così per chiunque.
> Sono una personcina molto ottimista


In genere chi è così sicuro, è quello che se le racconta meglio. Il fatto è che non sa di raccontarsele...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti sei molto ottimista, tu parli di raccontarsi cazzatine... la cruda verita'  su te stessa il tuo cervello la rimuove...


ho molti difetti . non quello di contarmi palle.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In genere chi è così sicuro, è quello che se le racconta meglio. Il fatto è che non sa di raccontarsele...


bhè, se a 41 anni devo scrivere palle su un forum son messa proprio male


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, se a 41 anni devo scrivere palle su un forum son messa proprio male


Asu mi sa che siamo su due livelli diversi di balle... le balle di cui parli sono cazzatine... potrei dire di lavorare per Dior sui questo forum... ma questa e' roba da bar... le balle quelle di cui parlo io, senza quelle ti saresti gia' sparata un colpo in testa... il cervello le crea come forma di sopravvivenza


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari preferisco il silenzio.a volte si può evitare di mentire e nello stesso tempo la verità scomoda (soprattutto se dirla non cambia lo stato delle cose)


Se dire la verità serve solo a scaricarsi la coscienza, è bene starsene zitti. Non sempre ci si riesce.

Una cosa è certa. Per la mia esperienza, i maggiori bugiardi sono quelli che la veritò la proclamano.
Più si dicono sinceri...più non lo sono. Sono i più pericolosi per sè e per gli altri...per chè le loro verità, dette da cotanto pulpito, sembrano reali.

on è un caso, che i più sinceri, siano i bambini. Dicono bugiole...ma che sono appunto tali. E non si preoccupano di affermare la loro sincerità-


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, se a 41 anni devo scrivere palle su un forum son messa proprio male


Beh ma se il discorso era riferito e ridotto alle palle da forum, ritiro tutto...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Asu mi sa che siamo su due livelli diversi di balle... le balle di cui parli sono cazzatine... potrei dire di lavorare per Dior sui questo forum... ma questa e' roba da bar... le balle quelle di cui parlo io, senza quelle ti saresti gia' sparata un colpo in testa... il cervello le crea come forma di sopravvivenza


ma cazzarola non parlo di cazzatine!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per farti un esempio: preferisco mille volte che un medico mi dica la verità anche se è grave piuttosto che una minchiata, che il mio uomo mi dica che gli è venuto duro a guardare un'altra, che un amico mi dica sinceramente se sto facendo una cazzata o no.
sembra così assurdo??
e quale verità è insostenibile più di una bugia??
a me sembrate tutti fuori (tranne brugola bella 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se dire la verità serve solo a scaricarsi la coscienza, è bene starsene zitti. Non sempre ci si riesce.
> 
> Una cosa è certa. *Per la mia esperienza, i maggiori bugiardi sono quelli che la veritò la proclamano.*
> Più si dicono sinceri...più non lo sono. Sono i più pericolosi per sè e per gli altri...per chè le loro verità, dette da cotanto pulpito, sembrano reali.
> ...


hai proprio ragione


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cazzarola non parlo di cazzatine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questione di punti di vista...a me in questa discussione sembri fuori tu...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In genere chi è così sicuro, è quello che se le racconta meglio. Il fatto è che non sa di raccontarsele...





Iris ha detto:


> Se dire la verità serve solo a scaricarsi la coscienza, è bene starsene zitti. Non sempre ci si riesce.
> 
> Una cosa è certa. Per la mia esperienza, i maggiori bugiardi sono quelli che la veritò la proclamano.
> Più si dicono sinceri...più non lo sono. Sono i più pericolosi per sè e per gli altri...per chè le loro verità, dette da cotanto pulpito, sembrano reali.
> ...


per me anche questo è un modo di contarsi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  palle.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questione di punti di vista...a me in questa discussione sembri fuori tu...


peut etre.
non capisco perchè ma può essere


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> peut etre.
> non capisco perchè ma può essere


Perche' non sopporteresti mai il peso del vuoto della vita.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' non sopporteresti mai il peso del vuoto della vita.


in che senso??
che si mente per dare alla vita un'altra facciata?
non ho mica capito..


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> insomma...ma quali sono queste verità di cui abbiamo tanta paura?
> se ho una malattia grave, sarà pure meglio che me lo dicano chiaro.
> _Se hai una malattia davvero grave e senza speranza, forse tu stessa per prima vorresti che ti venisse se non raccontata una balla, almeno edulcorata la verità..._
> se il mio uomo non mi ama più sarà meglio saperlo prima.
> ...


A volte si è solo realisti, più che cagasotto...e alle enunciazioni di principio anteponiamo la cruda realtà...che senza qualche balla (o, come dicevo sopra, "edulcorazione") sarebbe ben dura da affrontare e sopportare!


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me anche questo è un modo di contarsi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probabile... io so di contarmele, ogni tanto... quindi potresti aver ragione.


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' non sopporteresti mai il peso del vuoto della vita.


 
Tu dici ? E così si inventa Dio e tutto il resto? Può essere.
Me se uno ha degli affetti..proprio il vuoto non ce lo ha. Già un figlio ti evita questo vuoto. Non parlo di riempitivi di tempo, ma di mente.

Poi certo, accettare la morte, e dopo la morte il niente, è una cosa colossale.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Probabile... io so di contarmele, ogni tanto... quindi potresti aver ragione.


ma guarda che io non sto criticando nessuno.
Mi chiedo che senso abbia.
Non volevo fare la  figa


----------



## Old Toujours (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cazzarola non parlo di cazzatine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asu la verità non c'è mai fino a quando non si ha la certezza, 

sugli argomenti più leggeri poi ... non c'è mai certezza nel prossimo ... ma solo le loro verità.


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma guarda che io non sto criticando nessuno.
> Mi chiedo che senso abbia.
> Non volevo fare la figa


 
Serve a sopportare il peso della vita.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma guarda che io non sto criticando nessuno.
> Mi chiedo che senso abbia.
> Non volevo fare la figa


Asu credimi, non l'ho presa come una critica... so di contarmele ogni tanto, credo che il 99,99% degli esseri umani ne abbia bisogno, in qualche modo.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Luglio 2008)

Io non ho niente da dire.

Intervengo solo per vedere il mio nuovo vestitino come mi sta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Asu credimi, non l'ho presa come una critica... so di contarmele ogni tanto, credo che il 99,99% degli esseri umani ne abbia bisogno, in qualche modo.


 
credo che sia importanto aver la consapevolezza di raccontarsela...e certi, proprio, non ce l'hanno...


----------



## Old fischio (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in che senso??
> che si mente per dare alla vita un'altra facciata?
> non ho mica capito..


peggio ancor per riempirla, abbellirla.. mah.. anche io mi sto ponendo domande fino a che punto è lecito essere sinceri.. ma poi sinceri de che.. della propria "presunta" verità? ..della propria interpretazione di fatti e accadimenti? ..in ogni caso, posso dire, ora.. un po' più di prima.. che un vita fatta di verità, di sincerità e garbo.. è di gran lunga più appagante, rilassante! non so se ho aggiunto qualcosa al discorso... ma sono d'accordo con le gemelline.
io quel che più detesto è far valere certe regole, certi comportamenti, certi ragionamenti solo agli altri.. sapendo bene, è questo forse la più grande ipocrisia verso se stessi, che se fossero rivolti a noi non li tollereremmo affatto!


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu dici ? E così si inventa Dio e tutto il resto? Può essere.
> Me se uno ha degli affetti..proprio il vuoto non ce lo ha. Già un figlio ti evita questo vuoto. Non parlo di riempitivi di tempo, ma di mente.
> 
> *Poi certo, accettare la morte, e dopo la morte il niente, è una cosa colossale*.


Sicuramente. Una delle probabili verità che ci piace nascondere.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

ma sì, sulle cazzatine ci sta tutta contarsi qualche palla. Ovvio.
Io sono la prima che se non può stare zitta sulle cagate dice palle.
ma quelle innocue..(come stai bene con quel taglio..per dire)
Il dubbio mi è venuto sulle cose importanti.
I giornali dicono palle, i politici dicono palle, i traditori dicono palle, i traditi pure..
diciamo che sarebbe un'esperienza nuova sentire il sapore della verità sbattuta sui dentini..


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

*esempio di palla*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non ho niente da dire.
> 
> Intervengo solo per vedere il mio nuovo vestitino come mi sta.


ti sta un incanto!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2008)

per chi non ha fede ogni giorno è un raccontarsela , fare finta di non avere una scadenza dietro l'angolo.
personalmente l'esistenza di mia figlia mi regala un secondo d'infinità , un motivo per non disperarmi del tutto


----------



## La Lupa (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti sta un incanto!!!


Sei la più simpa della cumpa!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sei la più simpa della cumpa!


ma non capiti mai a milano??
sarebbe una ficata conoscerci!!!


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sei la più simpa della cumpa!


 
Per un complimento, si venderebbe questa...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Per un complimento, si venderebbe questa...


ingenua!! mi sa che era un altro esempio di palla


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Per un complimento, si venderebbe questa...


sai iris che trovo  che quel nuovo taglio ti stia benissimo?


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> insomma...ma quali sono queste verità di cui abbiamo tanta paura?
> se ho una malattia grave, sarà pure meglio che me lo dicano chiaro.
> se il mio uomo non mi ama più sarà meglio saperlo prima.
> se non vado bene per un certo tipo di professione perchè illudermi e farmi perdere tempo?
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Luglio 2008)

Che stupidotte!

Vi piace stupidotte?...


Pensavo che se mentire agli altri è peccato, mentire a se stessi è peccato mortale.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per chi non ha fede ogni giorno è un raccontarsela , fare finta di non avere una scadenza dietro l'angolo.


l'unica differenza è che chi non crede  vede la scadenza come una rottamazione, chi crede la vede come un tagliando


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> E' qui che non sono d'accordo. Le palle agli altri sono una cosa ,a sé stessi un'altra. Insomma io ,per come sono fatta, se me la conto mi sgamo in due secondi. Posso condirmela su, abbellirla, mettere la cornicetta d'oro ma sotto sotto so benissimo che è una palla. E credo sia così per chiunque.
> Sono una personcina molto ottimista


ho scritto la stessa cosa anche di là.
più che dirsi bugie è trovare un nostro equilibrio, sottolineo nostro, fra le cose belle che amiamo di noi e quelle che non ci piacciono.., che non vuol dire non pensarci, ma accettarci per come siamo.
altrimenti dovremmo far tacere anche i sogni e i desideri, visto che i sogni ad occhi aperti sono bugie consapevoli ma bellissime.


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai iris che trovo che quel nuovo taglio ti stia benissimo?


 
Quando vieni a cena da me cara?


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

che poi, secondo me, per raccontarsela e farsela raccontare c'è bisogno di tempo ... che molti non hanno. ecco perchè alcuni amano la verità ... bella o brutta meglio la verità ...


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> che poi, secondo me, per raccontarsela e farsela raccontare c'è bisogno di tempo ... che molti non hanno. ecco perchè alcuni amano la verità ... bella o brutta meglio la verità ...


certo.anche alle mogli?


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.anche alle mogli?


quelle non sono bugie, ma mancate verità...(necessarie peraltro)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Ma cos'è la verità?
I fatti?
I fatti sono spesso ben poca cosa.
E' l'interpretazione dei fatti che conta. E' lì che si gioca la possibilità di essere sinceri.
Difficile però assumersi sempre fino in fondo il peso della sincerità.
Tutti ci facciamo la nostra vestina.
Avete mai visto o letto "Vestire gli ignudi" di Pirandello?
Lo lessi quasi quarantanni fa e fu una folgorazione.
Noi talvolta vediamo le nudità altrui, ma spesso ne abbiamo pietà perché abbiamo pietà anche della nostra.
Ma forse basterebbe cercare di essere abbastanza onesti, coerenti e leali ...almeno abbastanza.


----------



## tatitati (21 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.anche alle mogli?








adoro klimt... ho i tarocchi di klimt


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo.anche alle mogli?


minnie ... mogli a parte!
io, come scritto in altro post, non capisco chi confessa il tradimento. quella, come dice brugola, è una mancata verità. e sapessi quanto tempo costa anche una mancata verità!


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> minnie ... mogli a parte!
> io, come scritto in altro post, non capisco chi confessa il tradimento. quella, come dice brugola, è una mancata verità. e sapessi quanto tempo costa anche una mancata verità!


risposta sbagliata.
e le mancate verità valgono solo per noi donne!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma cos'è la verità*?
> I fatti?
> I fatti sono spesso ben poca cosa.
> E' l'interpretazione dei fatti che conta. E' lì che si gioca la possibilità di essere sinceri.
> ...


la fotografia ESATTA della realtà.
l'interpretazione ha a che fare con la filosofia ... e la filosofia non è la verità o meglio l'esatta foto della realtà.
concordo con la tua ultima frase


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> risposta sbagliata.
> e le mancate verità valgono solo per noi donne!!


fatti i cazzi tuoi!


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> fatti i cazzi tuoi!


perchè?


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè?


perchè se non valgono le verità mancate mi cadono tutte le mie certezze e devo ricominciare da capo


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> la fotografia ESATTA della realtà.
> l'interpretazione ha a che fare con la filosofia ... e la filosofia non è la verità o meglio l'esatta foto della realtà.
> concordo con la tua ultima frase


Non credo si tratti di interpretazione...quanto di capire i perchè di certe verità ESATTE...più che il fatto in sè, chi riceve una VERITA' vuol quasi sempre capirne i motivi...quindi la VERITA' di per sè spesso non risolve, anzi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non credo si tratti di interpretazione...quanto di capire i perchè di certe verità ESATTE...più che il fatto in sè, chi riceve una VERITA' vuol quasi sempre capirne i motivi...quindi la VERITA' di per sè spesso non risolve, anzi!


Ma i fatti non possono essere esatti!
Se tu (ipotetico) ti scambi occhiate con un'altra persona questo è un fatto insignificante senza l'interpretazione che contestualizza le occhiate e la risonanza emotiva che le occhiate hanno avuto nelle persone coinvolte.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> perchè se non valgono le verità mancate mi cadono tutte le mie certezze e devo ricominciare da capo















 che pirlone!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Luglio 2008)

La verità è soggettiva, dipende come e cosa sento, e anche da come la racconto. La verità è un fatto percepito. Impossibile non interpretarlo.

Il modo come lo racconto ad altri fa poi del fatto una bugia o mezza verità. Se dovessimo chiederci prima di raccontare un fatto: so oppure ho sentito dire?, allora dovremmo dire per il più delle volte che non sappiamo.

Per essere sinceri del 100% dovremmo sapere, ma per abitudine raccontiamo il più delle volte ciò che abbiamo soltanto sentito dire ...


----------

